

Religious Hack? This “Shabbos App” Aims to Let Orthodox Jews Text on the Sabbath - EGreg
http://shabbosapp.com

======
tfranks
I wouldn't call it a hack. Possibly exploitation of religious beliefs. Or a
work of satire. Or both. Not quite to the same extent as the 'after the
rapture pet care by atheists' thing.

~~~
serf
That specific venue of religious exploitation has a market in the United
States, and the religious patrons to take advantage of such things seem
pleased/willing to buy-in.

Every research/teaching/college hospital I have ever been in has had a special
shabbos elevator that automatically stopped at each floor to avoid the button
presses during Shabbat (in California).

'Penn and Teller's: Bullshit', I believe, explore the industry itself in
Israel while showing all sorts of kookie work-around 'hacks'.

Here's a similar video clip, which shows the 'Institute for Science and
Halacha' which specializes in making devices to skirt the rules of shabbat,

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVpCNKp9PD0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVpCNKp9PD0)

~~~
mtmail
There is also a whole banking sector working on transactions to be compatible
with Sharia law.

"Another approach is EIjara wa EIqtina, which is similar to real estate
leasing. Islamic banks handle loans for vehicles in a similar way (selling the
vehicle at a higher-than-market price to the debtor and then retaining
ownership of the vehicle until the loan is paid)."
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_banking](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_banking)

